# The Causes of Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Kaizen Homeopathic Clinic

*The Main Causes of IBS*_A Study of 60 Patients with IBS Symptoms and What is Causing Them. _*Introduction*This paper is a follow up to a paper I recently presented entitled "IBS - The Causes, Symptoms and Cure" in which (amongst other topics) I explained: Why Clinical Homeopathy considers IBS to be an amalgam of symptoms caused by specific pathogens (whether bacteriological, viral, parasitic, fungal or otherwise) and not (for want of a better word) a "real", stand alone, disease/illness.andWhy mainstream medicine is so spectacularly unsuccessful in treating this condition. As a Clinical Homeopath I consider that to deal with IBS one needs only to follow this simple equation: _Find the Cause + Remove the Cause = Get Better._To support this position, I now present data drawn from 60 cases that, over the last 18 months, I have successfully treated by isolating and treating the actual pathogens that cause the symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome. *The Main Causes of Irritable Bowel Syndrome*What was most surprising is that the data showed that just over 96% of all the cases were attributable to just 10 pathogenic groups (see Table 1.). In almost every case (94%) at least two pathogens were present and in 11 cases (19%) four or more pathogens were present (see Table 2.).Of course, it is not possible to tell from the data which pathogen is the primary agent. It is quite probable that there is no primary agent but rather it is the amalgamated impact of whatever pathogens are present.Nor is it possible to tell in which order each pathogen was "caught" by the patient. However, I believe it is reasonable to conclude that, once an initial pathogen has become established, it is correspondingly easier for any subsequent pathogen "caught" to be able to establish itself because of the weakening effect of the first (or previous in cases of multiple pathogens) on the immune system. As more pathogens take advantage of the weakening state of the immune system so the patient displays more and more symptoms of IBS. This does seem to correlate to the fact that the worst affected patients I treated had multiple pathogens present.*Table 1: Pathogens Present in 60 Patients Suffering with IBS Symptoms*PATHOGENS: % of Cases Brucella* 50.00% Coxsackie Virus*	31.67% Toxoplasmosis	30.00% Campylobacter*	18.33% Streptococcus*	16.67% Salmonella*	15.00% Amoebae* 10.00% Staphylococcus* 8.33% Giardia Lamblia 6.67% Ascaris 5.00% Others 3.33% The Average Number of Pathogens found in each case was 2.75*Pathogen Families have been grouped together. For example Brucella Abortus Bang, Brucella Abortus Bang Strain 19, Brucella Melitensis and other Brucella Bacteria that were found, are grouped together.*Table 2. Number of Pathogens Present In Patients Suffering from IBS Symptoms*No. of Pathogens Present: 1 2 3 4 5 6No. of Patients : 4 21 24 9 1 1% : 7% 35% 40% 5% 2% 2%_(authors note: sorry I just can't work out to get this lot lined up but I think is still possible to see what the numbers say without too much difficulty)_*The "Double Whammy" of Inherited Toxins (Miasms)*In homeopathy it is well known that the majority of us carry inherited toxins known as "Miasms". These inherited toxins have usually been passed down through a number of generations but still have the power to affect us. The most commonly found miasms are Luesinum (from Syphilis), Medorrhinum (from Gonorrhoea) and Bacillinum (from Tuberculosis).*Table 3. Miasms Present In Patients Suffering from IBS Symptoms*MIASMS % of CasesMedorrhinum 33.33%Luesinum 25.00%Hepato-Luesinum 11.67%Bacillinum 10.00%Those who carry one or more of these miasms tend to be more susceptible to certain illnesses and are more often affected by such issues as arthritis, neuralgia, asthma, digestive problems, urinary infections, migraines etc. I have also observed that people with miasms tend to have a weaker digestive system than those who do not carry an inherited toxin and as a consequence are more likely to have multiple problems in this area.At least one miasm was found in 65% of the study group. Such a large percentage does seem to suggest that there is a definite link between IBS and carrying an inherited toxin.My view is that the inherited toxin has a weakening effect on an individual's immune system thus allowing pathogens a better chance of getting established. This is, as yet, unproven, but I am currently analyzing the data I have amassed from patients with the two other major "untreatable" illnesses of our time, ME/CFS (Myalgic Encephalomyelitis/Chronic Fatigue Syndrome) and Eczema/Psoriasis to see if the same patterns emerge.*Conclusion: What Does This Mean To Sufferers of IBS?*The data I have collected shows that, for the vast majority of IBS sufferers, there are generally only a very few main pathogens causing their symptoms. One can reasonably conclude from this that, if they are able to confirm which pathogen(s) they have, they can (for the first time) actually treat the real causes of their condition with a real expectation of getting completely better. However, the problem IBS sufferers face is how to diagnose which pathogens are present. As far as I am aware, the only accurate method of diagnosing which pathogens are present is Bio-Electric Functions Diagnosis, as used by Clinical Homeopathy. Very simply, Bio-Electric Functions Diagnosis measures the changes in galvanic skin reaction at specific acupuncture points when pathogens are introduced. By recording these changes a practitioner can confirm which pathogens are present in the body.Once the pathogen(s) has/have been isolated the Clinical Homeopath can then treat the patient with a derivative of the pathogen(s) found, following the principles Hahnemann.Of course, mainstream medicine will immediately decry this as un-proven, un-scientific hokum.But the fact of the matter is that mainstream medicine has been spectacularly unsuccessful in its attempts to treat IBS whilst many thousands of real people with IBS have been treated and cured by Clinical Homeopathy. © 2009 G. Wimbourne (CERT.CLIN.HOM; DIP.B.F.D; I.I.H.H.Tfor more information visit www.kaizenhomeopathy.co.uk


----------



## IBSpatient

Hi Kaizen,I am an IBS patient from India and read your articles on IBS Group. My problem is chronic in nature and started 11 years ago withAmoebiasis infection. Though infection got cured in 1 year but since then I lost my appetite with nausea and heaviness in stomach.Now since last 2 years my problem has become worse with loose stools, bloating, heaviness, weakness in body, nausea. Though I am on Homeopathic treatment since last 8 months and things has improved since then but still problems are there. I wouldlike to know that is there a cure for this in homeopathy. My current homeopath says you will be cured but it will take time maybe upto 2 years. Also does one should follow the diet restrictions. I am asking this because my homeopath says that you should eateverytung and anything. Can you please help me out from your expericne that what should I do. Should I change my homeopath or follow diligently whateverhe is saying. Please suggest me as I am bit frustrated and need desperate help.Regards


----------



## Kaizen Homeopathic Clinic

Hi IBSPatient, I am sorry to hear about your situation which sounds pretty debilitating. From the information you have given me it sounds as either your original infection might still be present or you picked up one or more others which took advantage of your weakened immune system (and also your damaged gut) to get established. [This is what tends to happen in most cases like this]. Can I ask, is your Homeopath what is termed a "Classical Homeopath" or a "Clinical Homeopath" (which is what I am)? The reason I ask is that, in most cases, Classical Homeopaths base their treatment on the principle of "helping the body/immune system to fight infections". Clinical Homeopathy however concentrates on confirming the pathogens involved and then attacks them directly with remedies derived from the pathogens themselves. (We also will prescribe remedies that support the immune system but this usually will happen once all the pathogens have been got rid of). It may well be that the treatment you are undergoing will resolve your problems but I believe that you really need to confirm what pathogens you are fighting. The danger is that, if you do not then all you are likely to be doing is simply dealing with the symptoms, and they will continue to cause you problems because the "causes" have not been removed. If you get rid of the cause then the symptoms they produce cannot occur - as they are not there to produce them. It is then that you body will be able to heal itself. As for the advice you are being given by your homeopath, not knowing anything (except the brief details you have given me) about your condition, nor anything about them, nor what treatments he/she has prescribed, you can appreciate that it is difficult for me to comment on their treatment or about whether you should eat everything. However, what I would say is that if something you eat irritates your condition, then it would make sense to avoid it (until your condition is healed). I really think the key to getting better is to know "exactly" what pathogens (infections) you are dealing with. Once you know this then you can attack them directly and so get rid of them. To do this you probably need to visit a "Clinical Homeopath" as in my experience they are the only people who have the tools to both confirm what you are fighting and subsequently definitely get rid of them. Obviously I don't know if there are any Clinical Homeopaths in your area but you will know they are Clinical Homeopaths because the will use "Bio-Electric Functions Diagnosis" to track down the pathogens and will use "Nosodes" (derived from the actual pathogens they find) to kill them. I hope that this has been of help. I am sorry I cannot suggest any specific treatment but one of the principles of ClinicalHomeopathy is you can only treat what you find so obviously, not having tested you, I cannot prescribe remedies for you. However, please feel free to contact me at any time if you have any more questions. Of course, if you are ever in the UK... Kaizen42


----------

